

ArchiveTeam wants YOU to help archive Friendster - sp332
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3095

======
th0ma5
Maybe it is time for a standardized process or a dedicated NGO (or GO) that
can handle the rights issues surrounding archival, a place to send & process
harddrives, etc. ?

~~~
sp332
I think the US Library of Congress would be a good GO to start with. And the
Internet Archive is a good international NGO. Both organizations are already
working on this kind of thing, e.g. the LoC is archiving all of Twitter in
real-time. Trouble is, even the IA respects robots.txt, so when the
ArchiveTeam starts archiving a website, they start by downloading the files
listed in robots.txt because they are probably not backed up anywhere else.

